# #43 - John Dornan - featured artist Tunisian crochet artist--Please read!



## Designer1234

*I want you to meet John Dornan who has taken 
Tunisian Crochet to a new level*. I have been in contact with John, who has shared his designs and his work with members of Knitting Paradise since KP started.

He has agree to allow me to gather his information and put it in one place so you can all find it easily.

For now there is also a post on the basic Tunisian crochet workshop, but the more I read his posts, the more I realized that his work should have a special place all of its own. It is difficult to find his posts as they are all over KP and I will try to make sure that they are here.

I have put the link to a list of all the posts he has made over the years - and I have not checked them out so there may be one or two that are not related to Tunisian or Tunisian intarsia.

*Go to the following link which holds all john's posts and check out some of his work*. I am honoured to introduce his work to you all and arrange for him to have a place where it is easily accessible.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_topics_listing.jsp?usernum=18277&page=1*

*IMPORTANT*: If you wish to discuss this thread - go to the Workshop section (the link is at the top of this page,or at the bottom of any of my posts, and click on *"E*" and let us have your thoughts about this thread about John. It is necessary that only the work show on here but I am sure John would love to hear your thoughts on his work. I will send him a copy of all your posts. He will read them all. I will copy them and give them to him and then delete them from 'E' as it is the way we have for you to communicate with us.


----------



## Designer1234

I am going to back through John's posts and pick out some pictures as John designs and completes his wonderful work.

The following pictures were the first topic on the thread above. *John was doing Tunisian entralac*


----------



## trishaann

"I love, love, love that you are doing this. Thank you so much for all your effort".
=============
JOHN does the most wonderful work. The pictures above were done and posted in 2010. I hope to post many more pictures. of each year I think he is outstanding and his work should be shown here on KP. thanks They can be found in the early pages of the link above.


----------



## Designer1234

whackydo said:


> Thk you for a brilliant idea...I love John's posts and his innovative work but often do miss them...he is inspiring with his continuous new ideas and detailed pix.


Once I finish the first part -- I will be deleting and locking this thread- however I think I will keep- both your posts here for the time being -- I want the main focus to be on John's work -- I feel it is so important that we have the archives available for people to read and learn.


----------



## Designer1234

*JOHN'S TOYS -- EARLY WORK*

His Toys. aren't they outstanding? There are more pictures and more subjects, I am just posting some of the work he did in the early days of Knitting Paradise.


----------



## Designer1234

Here is some work from early 2011 - - remember each of these sets of pictures have a whole topic about them. so go back to the date shown on the pictures and you can find out what John says. I would start from the first topic and work your way up to now. It is so impressive.


----------



## Designer1234

Here is another bag that John posted on Jun3/11 Handbag with Scallops #1


----------



## Designer1234

By the way!IMPORTANT: _ John rarely has a pattern for his work. If you want information about any of the work shown here,go to the link above and look for the thread that shows the work you are interested in and he will likely have a post there about the work Quite often he did the work without a pattern. Please check out the topics before contacting him. *We don't want him to be over run with pm's asking for patterns that don't exis*t_.

If you want information read all his posts - they are full of information about tunisian crochet. He has generally posted all his information as a gift to KP members. So read the posts they are all so full of information.


----------



## Designer1234

He did this 6 sided afghan to practice his stitches.

check out the close up and you will see the variety. 
----------------------
*
I will keep adding more of his work as time goes by and hopefully you will check out all his posts at the link at the top of this thread*. Thanks John, your work is wonderful.

here is the link once again for all his topics. check them out

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_topics_listing.jsp?usernum=18277&page=1*


----------



## Designer1234

*HERE IS A LIST OF THE INFORMATION LINKS THAT JOHN HAS POSTED OVER THE PAST 3 OR 4 YEARS. I will keep this list here*.

There are also links I have found in his topics - usually about Crocheting or tunisian crochet.
===========
*http://crochetingingeorgia.blogspot.com/2010/06/my-first-polish-star-motif-pot-holder.html*
===========
*Diamond bobble baby afghan 
http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet-for-Baby/Diamond-Baby-Blanket-Crochet-Pattern*

===========
Afghan links from John -- he says

"You may or maynot already have this site.
it is an alphabet listing of Afghans to crochet
unfortunately it doesn't show the pictures of the different afghans and you have to select a name in order to see it.
be warned though that some of them don't open and besides that it could take you an age to browse them all and then not find what you are looking for.
anyway for what it is worth here is the address"

http://chriscrosscrafts.com/free/afghans.htm#D

====================================


----------



## Designer1234

Bullion stitch flowers. 

John has mentioned many times on this threads that he doesn't have any patterns, but often gives good information as to how to find links or suggestions/ The Bullion Stithch thread is on May 1/11


----------



## Designer1234

Crochet flowers -- originals no pattern May 19/11 topic

Aren't these beautiful? John spends his time making up new designs and uses crochet or tunisian crochet.


----------



## Designer1234

Tunisian Entrelac Samples May 31/11

you can learn so much by looking closely at his work.


----------



## Designer1234

here is more information and pictures of this wonderful project!


----------



## Designer1234

Ruffled scarf in tunisian crochet!


----------



## Designer1234

Another of John's wonderful afghans in Tunisian crochet. he posted as follows

"as usual there is no pattern but i hope the visual gives you would be Tunisian workers food for thought".

It was posted on July 9/13


----------



## Designer1234

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-198496-1.html*

Here is the link John just posted showing how he made the 8 sided star, (see below) He has posted over 20 pictures showing you how to make it.


----------



## Designer1234

Here is a follow up post by John about the 8 pointed star


"Just for fun i have added more points to the Tunisian star that posted yesterday. don't think it will become anything but thought you might like to see it anyway.
may try the concept of the 8 points one but on a larger scale to make a throw.
have a great day, best regards, John"


----------



## Designer1234

John just posted a new topic on the following link. He talks about this wonderful new project he has just finished. I am attaching the pictures he posted - but go to the link and see further information.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-202339-1.html*

I am in awe of his work and am so glad we have a place where his work will remain permanently and the links to his topics will be shown. Thanks for letting me know, John


----------



## Designer1234

John has finished another wonderful project-- (Oct.1/2013

The thread is in the picture section at the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-202891-3.html


----------



## Designer1234

John has posted another wonderful throw. this one is quite different and very beautiful. you can find all the pictures on the following topic.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-206278-1.html


----------



## Designer1234

Check out John's latest works at the following link. Here is a repeat of his latest projects which will remain permanently on the Workshop section.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-207277-1.html#4114558


----------



## Designer1234

and more:


----------



## Designer1234

here are a few more:


----------



## Designer1234

Here is John's latest work -- he took a flower designed by Emily Depole - and made his own design using the general idea. the link for his post is here

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-208430-1.html


----------



## Designer1234

Here are a couple more of John's projects which are shown on the following link:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-208682-1.html

I think these are wonderful neck warmers as well as Christmas trees! thats right Christmas trees!


----------



## Designer1234

here are pictures of the work and the results. John is amazing.


----------



## Designer1234

here are the pictures


----------



## Designer1234

here are the pictures


----------



## Designer1234

here are more (continued)


----------



## Designer1234

Oct. 22/13 - John has really been busy -- check out his pictures on the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209667-1.html

I have just picked out 3 of the many pictures he posted - go to this link and check out the rest. I am in awe of this talented KP member from Australia!


----------



## Designer1234

here is John's most recent work to read all the conversation, go to the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-212253-1.html


----------



## Designer1234

John sends Christmas greetings to you all.

This will be his last project for 2013. He and I (designer1234) hope that you have enjoyed seeing some of his wonderful work. Merry Christmas everyone!
To find John's latest work -- shown here go to:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-223531-1.html


----------



## Designer1234

John has just sent me the first of his 2014 projects - a Tunisian Beanie -- you can find it at the following link in Pictures

just click on it and you will see this wonderful hat.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-226801-1.html


----------



## Designer1234

John has posted a new thread -

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-229195-1.html


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

